# Hello from Missouri



## Broken A Ranch (Aug 14, 2008)

*wavin* Heyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi! {waves}


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the horse forum!!


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

just to make ya feel at home, vicklynn...


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

DashAwayAll said:


> just to make ya feel at home, vicklynn...


lol...thanks, makes me know you so love me...hehehee


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, vickynn! Didn't know it was you!


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

Arrow said:


> Hi, vickynn! Didn't know it was you!


vicklynn...gesh girl...where is the rolling emoticons?...this is so needed right now
vick ducks, she sees it coming.....lol


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry :shock: Welcome, paintedcity! Glad I made you laugh in that other thread!


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

Arrow said:


> Sorry :shock: Welcome, paintedcity! Glad I made you laugh in that other thread!


lol..you make me laugh more than you know, in a good way that is.
You also are a reason I miss the edit button over there :wink: ..hehehe..


----------



## CountryGirl43 (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome PaintedCity.....you are gonna like it here.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Painted, glad you came over. Its so great to see everyone from the other forum. I think you'll enjoy this forum. They are very nice here & a lot to do!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## farmers_wife (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome. Glad that you made it over her.


----------

